# Picking up new 2017 S Works Tarmac



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey guys and gals - 

So, I just wrecked my primary bike in a crit and the top tube is toast. It broke in a bad spot and there are a few wrenches that I trust that say if I do get it repaired, they wouldn't trust it and it definitely won't ride the same. Plus the repair costs anywhere between $500-$1000 or more.

So, I'm working with my local shop and they're getting me a new S Works Tarmac frame (2017 model, so we're ordering it next week).

My previous road/race bike was a Ridley Fenix. It's nice and stiff when you want it to be (for power transfer) and plush when you want it to be. It's also a little more stretched out with a taller head tube than the Tarmac. I'll adapt though, and since I'm pretty much done racing this season, I'll have plenty of time to adapt.

I'm curious about a few things.

1 - does anyone have a good leak on some of the new paint schemes for 2017? My dealer showed me a few, but they're specifically team colors.

2 - For a build, what do you think it would weigh in at? I'm not a weight weenie, but here are the components (maybe play a little "guess that weight")
Zipp 303 wheels with a DT 240 rear hub
Zipp SC stem 10cm
3T AeroNova carbon bars
SRAM Red eTap (except the cassette - Force)
Stages carbon arm power meter
2 Blackburn cf bottle cages
k-edge garmin/camera mount
Michelin Pro4 SC tires (25 clincher)

The Fenix weighed in at 16.5 pounds with that gear, but they're not known for being a particularly light bike.

I will post pics once I have her all built up.

Cheers!


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a 2016 61cm S Works Tarmac. Sworks seat, Zipp 303's SRAM eTap, Quarq, 3T carbon stem, post and ergonova bars. k-edge. Arundel cages. 16 lbs on the nose.

I have seen the 2017 colors, they are out there. There is a green, celeste light blue, black flou, black red, all black, and the 3 team bikes. 

Scroll down on this site: https://cerrol.wordpress.com/


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

squareslinky said:


> I have a 2016 61cm S Works Tarmac. Sworks seat, Zipp 303's SRAM eTap, Quarq, 3T carbon stem, post and ergonova bars. k-edge. Arundel cages. 16 lbs on the nose.
> 
> I have seen the 2017 colors, they are out there. There is a green, celeste light blue, black flou, black red, all black, and the 3 team bikes.
> 
> Scroll down on this site: https://cerrol.wordpress.com/


Awesome! Thanks for all of that! I'm guessing you're loving your build.


----------



## RacingEvo (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a 52cm Tarmac in etixx team colors and weighs 16.3lbs. The wheels are porky weighing more than the specd weight but the Di2 is not the lightest either. I'm guessing you'll be around 15.8-16.1lbs depending on frame size, tires and tubes.








My Specs:
Ultegra 6870 Di2 full groupset with internal battery and D-Fly
Stages power meter
Enve stem
Enve handlebar
Enve Garmin front mount 
Enve bottle cages
Zipp 303
S works turbo 26mm tires F/R
Look Keo Blade CrMo pedals
S-works toupe saddle


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

That's a beauty. How do you like your paint scheme so far? I'm leaning that way myself with identical wheels. (I'm throwing a DT 240 on that rear hub to bring down a little weight and to keep me from replacing bearings every 4 months.)


----------



## RacingEvo (Apr 14, 2012)

These are my first Zipps and with the new 2016 updated hubs so I haven't experienced any of those past problems with the old hubs.

I like it. It's gloss with a tiny bit of metal flake sort of like the Sagan WC edition although it's hard to tell without staring at it up close. I built it up around 2 months ago.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

RacingEvo said:


> These are my first Zipps and with the new 2016 updated hubs so I haven't experienced any of those past problems with the old hubs.
> 
> I like it. It's gloss with a tiny bit of metal flake sort of like the Sagan WC edition although it's hard to tell without staring at it up close. I built it up around 2 months ago.


You'll still have the bearing issues, but that's the price you pay for their notoriously fast, light action hubs. 

Your build has helped me decide- I'm going to go with the same paint scheme. Thanks!


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

I got everything put together and tweaked this weekend. Pictures will be coming very shortly. 

Short version of the story - the bike weighs in at 15.75 pounds without my (heavy) K-edge Garmin mount and 15.95 pounds with it. With the Garmin 1000 in place, 16.2 pounds.

When I put my sons FFWD F4R tubular racing wheels on, the bike goes down to 15.25 pounds.

I must say, this is one light and VERY aggressive bike. It feels like it's ready to pounce 100% of the time. While it's VERY rigid, it actually has a very smooth ride. That is until you hit really rough road, then it starts to fuse some of your vertebrae together.


----------



## RacingEvo (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow that is light with the FFWD wheels! Maybe I should switch to SRAM? What size and colorway did you get?


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

RacingEvo said:


> Wow that is light with the FFWD wheels! Maybe I should switch to SRAM? What size and colorway did you get?


It is insanely light. I got the 54 cm in the Etixx color scheme. It's super gorgeous.


----------



## RacingEvo (Apr 14, 2012)

Hurry up with the photos!


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

RacingEvo said:


> Hurry up with the photos!


Shortly. I'm also getting my rear zipp 303 rebuilt with a DT 240 with the 52 tooth ratchet. That will shave 90 grams or so and ride awesome. I'll take the pics then. 

My my guy at the lbs told me a little about the bike before I got it in. He said "it will make you want to ride like an a$$hole all the time." After riding it, I know what he means. The way I describe it is, it is like the Hulk in the first avengers movie where he says "my secret is, I'm always angry." The bike has one setting - pissed. It moves fast and if you're not riding it that way, it will make you want to. So on a liesurely group ride, you may just find yourself being the a hole and not meaning to.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's a pic. It was a WARM and beautiful day for a ride.

View attachment 315375


----------



## RacingEvo (Apr 14, 2012)

Corenfa said:


> Here's a pic. It was a WARM and beautiful day for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 315375


Awesome! Good choice on the color. I think I hear something from my front hub, how do I know if it's going bad?


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

RacingEvo said:


> Awesome! Good choice on the color. I think I hear something from my front hub, how do I know if it's going bad?


The front hub is relatively bullet proof (as long as you don't have one of the ones that was recalled). It's that rear hub that chews through bearings. 

However, to test, it's pretty easy. Just take out the wheel and grab the axle. Spin that sucker. If you have any grinding or excess noise, it's time to replace the bearings. If not, you're probably good.

On the rear, there are 4 bearings (two body, two freehub). I'm on my third set of bearings this season. 

That DT 240 hub comes in next week and I can't WAIT. In addition to getting the 52 tooth ratchet system (which will be loud enough to drown out approaching cars!), the hub is about as good as it gets. Plus it's like 80 grams lighter than the rear Zipp. (I'm really not a weight weenie, but it's nice when you do have a light bike, even if accidentally).

Cheers!


----------

